# [solved]GRUB2 detect new Kernel

## EugeneTheJeep

Hi, I was wondering how to get bootloader to boot new kernel. 

I have 4.9.16 installed and configured/compiled/installed 4.4.52.

after making & installing new kernel I ran

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

which output 

```
Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.52-gentoo
```

/boot/grub/grub.cfg contents:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/PTRk91CIa96L5kxUzceX/

after rebooting, grub only shows menu selection for 4.9.16

uname -r returns

```
4.9.16-gentoo
```

ThanksLast edited by EugeneTheJeep on Sun May 21, 2017 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## EugeneTheJeep

/dev/sda2 was not mounted to /boot.

4.4.52 was installed on /dev/sda4 in /boot directory

mounted /dev/sda2 to /boot and reran the following:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install

make install

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

it found both kernels

rebooted, menu entry for new kernel was there, & it boots just fine

----------

